# Poem



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Cleaning and scrubbing can wait 'til tomorrow
For babies grow up, we've learned to our sorrow

So quiet down cobwebs, dust go to sleep
I'm rocking my baby, and babies don't keep!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I've always loved that poem. Thanx for posting.


----------

